# 2021 Plans



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

What's new for you and your musky pursuits for next year? Get anything cool for Christmas? Planning a trip to any new water? 

I got gift cards and will be investing in 3 new reels, materials to make my own trolling leaders, and 2 new rod holders!!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Discussing hitting the PMTT trail again next year. Skipped this year and all the covid changes. We’ve fished Cave and Eagle River before but they’ve added Three Lakes to the ER event (fish either one or both). Cass is on the list and Chippewa is the championship site. Haven’t been to either of them before.

Need to work on my trolling game this spring. Have a good setup and need to make it better. Have plenty of rods and reels, lures, too, but might add a couple new lures to the mix.

Not many changes but a couple tweaks here and there. Especially how I spend my time on the water and eliminating unproductive areas.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I hit Chautauqua for the first time this year, fishing can be really awesome so I'm having fun learning the lake, first trip was good, 2nd not good. I plan on going up there more, Clair I skipped this year with Covid and the border being closed and I hate fishing Michigan side. The boat traffic ruined inland musky for me this year since I can only go on weekends, hopefully it's not as bad in 2021. I'm likely going to hit pymo for the first time, i recently got a travel trailer so will be doing a bunch of camping trips and want to try there, I'll take boat with me too. 

I'm always buying and selling gear that never stops. I did get a Beast for "the jerk" rod, nice reel works well with the rod got it late season but so far I like it and easier to fish than the 500tranx I normally use.


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

Get my first ever musky on a homemade bait. This year I got bit twice on homemades, one topwater and one crankbait in maybe 5 or 6 trips to CC dedicated to musky without bass fishing. Going to be making more hard baits and some bladed baits over the winter. 

Since this is a pike forum also, I would like to get up further north on the Great Miami and try for some in the kayak. Might also get up to Michigan and inevitably catch a couple while bass fishing.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hope to get out more on alum , might do a trip or 2 to ceasers creek and visit my sister.... just hard for me to go once I get back from the gulf in the spring .....muskie for me are just bonus fish (fun to catch) while trolling for saugeye , unless I see one feeding or rolling on the surface


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Went to Wisconsin, in September, for a full month of musky fishing. Just me & the dog, on our own schedule. About a week in, was called home for a family emergency. Hoping to get back this year w/o an emergency.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm finally settled on rods/reels, spent my gift cards on a couple Church planer boards TX-44 and some more 'springtime' lures. I like my lure lineup now for all next year.. Now, its just time on the water!
My big HOPEFUL plans are to buy a new/used boat... have my eye on one now.. I've done research for almost 2 years- think its time.


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

I want to do more open water fishing this year. Whether trolling or casting on large schools.

I seem to commit to it for an hour, but lose interest and feel like I have to be structure fishing. May go out with a guide to learn their trolling techniques.


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

I’m committed to catching a Muskie casting this year. I landed my first musky last year trolling. Got 2 new setup; 7’10’’ heavy with abu revo and a 9’6’’ XXH with tranx 400. Lots of new Muskie baits. My wife bought me the biggest Muskie net for xmas. I Bought a second deep cycle trolling battery to extend my days on the water.

We also have booked a guided musky trip this May in central Ohio with Just 4 Muskie guide service. So excited. Looking at trying to take another trip to St. Clair


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

WeirPhishin said:


> I’m committed to catching a Muskie casting this year. I landed my first musky last year trolling. Got 2 new setup; 7’10’’ heavy with abu revo and a 9’6’’ XXH with tranx 400. Lots of new Muskie baits. My wife bought me the biggest Muskie net for xmas. I Bought a second deep cycle trolling battery to extend my days on the water.
> 
> We also have booked a guided musky trip this May in central Ohio with Just 4 Muskie guide service. So excited. Looking at trying to take another trip to St. Clair


Be careful now! You might catch the.............. FEVER! (Not talking about Covid Fever!) LOL
When casting DO NOT GIVE UP on your figure 8... Consider figure 8 the END of your cast, and sometimes it may be the most important part of your cast. anticipate which direction your going to swing before the lure is close and create a nice smooth transition. Key for me is changing speeds within the 8 or Large circle... Coming out of the corners is when I usually get bit... Confidence is the key and speed and depth variances! Muskie follow along to make sure your lure is 'doing what its supposed to be doing' - As soon as you make the lure dart the wrong way! Wham, fish on! Good luck!


----------

